# Austrian violin maker, Carl Stohr



## Lerice

does anyone know about Austrian violin maker, Carl Stohr ??
I can't find any information about him.
Carl Stohr,
St. Polten , Austria
(a. year 1820 ~ ?? )
please help,,,


----------

